# Who are your favorite FEMALE SLEUTHS?



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

When I decided to introduce amateur detective Del Jakes (Leave Me Gasping), it was because I'd long been on the lookout for female sleuths in sleeker, faster moving stories than most novels featuring women detectives.

After being on a Harry Bosch binge, it's time to turn to female sleuths again and I could use some ideas.

Who do you like?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eve Dallas in the JD Robb series.  Had to say it before someone else did!

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Miss Marple comes to mind, of course.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

(Stephanie Plum Novels) by Janet Evanovich

Miss Marple by Agatha Christie

V. I. Warshawski - Female Private Investigator 
by author Sara Paretsky

Temple Barr in the Midnight Louie Mystery Series 
written by Carole Nelson Douglas

Joanna Brady series by J.A. Jance

These are just a few of the ones I read and like.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Kinsey Milhone of the alphabet books by Sue Grafton.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Regan Reilly and Nora Regan Reilly from Mary Higgins Clark and Carol Higgins Clark's mysteries.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

For me it is Eve Dallas, J.D. Robb series and Stephanie Plum, Janet Evanovich.

Eve is number 1 for me.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Anna Pigeon series from Nevada Barr

or

Maisie Dobbs series from Jacqueline Winspear


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Miss Marple, of course. 

Kinsey Milhone series by Sue Grafton
Sharon McCone series by Marcia Muller
Lee Ofsted series by Charlotte and Aaron Elkins
Nicolette Scott series by Val Davis
Jesse Arnold series by Sue Henry
Deb Ralston series by Lee Martin (Susan Wingate)
Shirley McClintock series by B. J. Oliphant (Sherri S. Tepper)

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Fairstein has a series about a NYC DA called Alexandra Cooper that I would definitely recommend.

Of course, there's the Temperance Brennan novels by Kathy Reichs. . . . .interestingly, I like the characters as portrayed on "Bones" better, but the books are good.

I also quite enjoy the Amelia Peabody series by Elizabeth Peters. 

Laurie R. King has a series featuring Mary Russell, wife of Sherlock Holmes.  Also another series with a female detective in San Francisco.  Can't recall her name right now and don't have any of those titles at hand. . . . .oh, wait. . .the Google says:  Kate Martinelli.


----------



## gavipb (Dec 21, 2009)

> Laurie R. King has a series featuring Mary Russell, wife of Sherlock Holmes. Also another series with a female detective in San Francisco. Can't recall her name right now and don't have any of those titles at hand. . . . .oh, wait. . .the Google says: Kate Martinelli.


Love these books.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to agree Eve Dallas is number 1.  I also like Temperance Brennen (Bones).  
jp


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm partial to Sue Grafton's Kinsey Milhone and Alexander McCall Smith's Precious Ramotswe.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

This is great! Thank-you everybody!!!


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's a diverse sampling in alphabetical order by author:

Eileen Dreyer's ER nurses (Maggie O'Brien, etc.)
Dianne Day's Fremont Jones  (historical San Francisco)
Charlaine Harris' Lily Bard (Shakespeare series) and Aurora Teagarden 
Martha Lawrence's Elizabeth Chase (psychic PI)
Francine Mathew's Meredith Folger (Nantucket police detective)
SJ Rozan's Lydia Chin (NY Chinatown PI)
Barbara Seranella's Munch Mancini (reformed Hell's Angel, etc.)
Zoe Sharp's Charlie Fox (ex-British army)
Dana Stabenow's Kate Shugak (former investigator for Anchorage DA)


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I forgot to add this one to my list.  I really like this series.

The Amelia Peabody Series, by Elizabeth Peters,


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Nancy Drew for me...the original stories from the 30s and 40s. Not the rewritten ones and none of the modern ones.

Also, Harriet the Spy by Louise Fitzhugh

L


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Digital Tempest said:


> I'm partial to Sue Grafton's Kinsey Milhone and Alexander McCall Smith's Precious Ramotswe.


Kinsey Milhone for me too. Sue Grafton is great.

Jenna


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thursday Next counts I think and she is one of the few I've encountered, so she's my favorite!  She has a series of books written by  Jasper Fforde, most of them really fun alternate reality novels set in London where literature is a way of life.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Eve, Stephanie, Kinsey and Lily are my girls!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

You might want to check out Jan Burke.  I think her series is great (I also read and liked Elizabeth Peters, Linda Fairstein, and many other listed.)

For a TOTALLY scary and kick-butt heroine--try Carol O'Connell.  Really good stuff, but on the dark side/bit of noir.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Nancy Drew, of course! Loved those books.

Also no one has mentioned Tess Gerritsen's Jane Rizzoli.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks again everybody!! I've started downloading samples of those I haven't read and can't wait to get to them.

And it's definitely time to read Harriet the Spy again. I loved that book when I was a kid!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Rie142 said:


> (Stephanie Plum Novels) by Janet Evanovich


I have to go with this one too...

edit -- until I read the rest of the thread. Conclusion: there are a lot of great female sleuths!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree with quite a few choices already listed. So I'll just add a few:
Vicky Bliss (Elizabeth Peters)
Miss Zukas (Jo Dereske - recently Kindled)
Hannah Swensen (Joanne Fluke)
China Bayles (Susan Wittig Albert)

_modified to correct spelling of Swensen_


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh Boy - as if I didn't have enough to read already!  God suggestions for a change of pace, thanks all


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have downloaded so many samples to read. I'm going to have a hard time deciding which new series to read. This has been a great thread.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yikes!
I forgot one of my favorites -
Meg Langslow (Donna Andrews) only the later books are available on Kindle.  I have a set of paperbacks that live in our travel trailer.  They are read almost every time we camp.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

A couple to add:

Britt Montero by Edna Buchanan
Maggie O'Dell by Alex Kava (nice bundle available here)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> Yikes!
> I forgot one of my favorites -
> Meg Langslow (Donna Andrews) only the later books are available on Kindle. I have a set of paperbacks that live in our travel trailer. They are read almost every time we camp.


I bought the last one a month or so ago for my Kindle. The Topaz text appearance is so bad I only read the first 10 pages or so, then gave up. I wrote Amazon another generic "Topaz is awful" email, not that it will do any good.

Mike


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

In addition to many of the great sleuths already listed
Precious Ramotswe
of the No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency books


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

What a surprise, I was just getting ready to post a new topic asking for some help with recs for some good mystery/female detectives or sleuths - lo and behold that topic already exists.  I love this forum..

I now have a ton of new ideas and loads of amazon gift cards!  Whoo Hoo!!!!

BTW - Eve Dallas and Stephanie Plum are my favs as well and I have then all, I just find that I read them so fast that I'm left wanting way more!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh!

And not to be forgotten are Lindsay Boxer and friends in James Patterson's "Women's Murder Club" series. But be forwarned - while books 1 thru 6 are pretty good, 7 & 8 are not (IMHO). These last two seem to have much less of a Patterson influence and much more of a Maxine Paetro influence. Not a good thing, and it shows in the story and the writing.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dog Lovers' mysteries:

Holly Winter from Susan Conant
Melanie Travis from Laurien Berenson

I second a lot of those already mentioned:

Anna Pigeon from Nevada Barr
Kate Shugak from Dana Stabenow
Miss Zukas from Jo Dereske
China Bayles from Susan Wittig Albert
Meg Langslow from Donna Andrews

Kinsey Milhone used to be a favorite but the last couple of books have seemed kind of tired, same for V.I. Warshawski.

I'm going to try some of the books listed here I'm not familiar with, but as we all know, tastes differ.  I've read some of the Joanna Brady books and think they're okay, but not the stuff of favorites, same for Kathy Reichs books.  Didn't like Eve Dallas enough to read more than one.


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

favorite is Eve Dallas and Joanna Brady.  been resisting downloading all the ones I haven't read!!  I've read some of the others and now have some to go check out and add to my wish list.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> You might want to check out Jan Burke. I think her series is great (I also read and liked Elizabeth Peters, Linda Fairstein, and many other listed.)
> 
> For a TOTALLY scary and kick-butt heroine--try Carol O'Connell. Really good stuff, but on the dark side/bit of noir.


Downloaded the sample of Jan Burke's GOODNIGHT, IRENE along with some others from this thread. Hers was the first I read and I had to order it right away. Pulled me right in! Thanks


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Nancy Drew for me...the original stories from the 30s and 40s. Not the rewritten ones and none of the modern ones.
> 
> Also, Harriet the Spy by Louise Fitzhugh
> 
> L


Harriet the Spy was one of my favorite books as a kid! I even bought a trench coat at the local thrift shop and wrote in a little notebook while spying on the neighbors.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My list would only be a repetition of everyone else.  I love female detectives, P.I.s, sleuths, busybodies, etc.  I have to say, I just finished Leave Me Gasping a couple of days ago and gave it       in my December book count listing, so add Del Jakes to the list.  Will there be more Del books T.C.?


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Eve Dallas Rules 

For a light-hearted, heart-warming, non-gory, non-murder mystery series; with a paranormal twist:

Aunt Dimity books by Nancy Atherton
http://www.aunt-dimity.com/Books_Menu.htm

They remind me strongly of Nancy Drew, and have the added benefit of some great recipes in them too


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 7, 2008)

My favorites (as of now) are Lt. Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels by J. A. Konrath and Jane Rizzoli by Tess Gerritsen.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

shadowbandit said:


> My favorites (as of now) are Lt. Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels by J. A. Konrath and Jane Rizzoli by Tess Gerritsen.


I was going to mention Jack Daniels as well.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Kinsey Milhone of the alphabet books by Sue Grafton.


Yes, I'm a big fan of Kinsey too! Though I'm way behind in my alphabet reading.

Debra


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

ellenoc said:


> Dog Lovers' mysteries:
> 
> Holly Winter from Susan Conant
> Melanie Travis from Laurien Berenson


Have to agree about Laurien Berenson's series. I've read all but two that I'm hoping will be Kindle-ized soon, but I have to admit I read these more to "spend time with the characters" than for the mysteries.

Also in that category is Laura Levine's Jaine Austen series about a free-lance writer living in the "poor part of Beverly Hills", books which never fail to make me laugh out loud.

N


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

Stephanie Plum and Kay Scarpetta.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I really like The Hallows series by Kim Harrison. It is more of a paranormal mystery type book though.


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

maregold said:


> Stephanie Plum and Kay Scarpetta.


Love Kay Scarpetta from the Patricia Cromwell's series of books. Never thought I would like forensic science but those are wonderful books.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kinsey Milhone, Eve Dallas, Jack Daniels, and of course the one who started it all for me, Nancy Drew (from the 50's & early 60's). All mentioned before. But there's one who hasn't been mentioned - Jenny Cain by Nancy Pickard http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/p/nancy-pickard/.
Unfortunately none are available on Kindle, but her Marie Lightfoot series (3 books) is, I've read the first one and it was good enough for me to want to read the others.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Kinsey Milhone, Eve Dallas, Jack Daniels, and of course the one who started it all for me, Nancy Drew (from the 50's & early 60's). All mentioned before. But there's one who hasn't been mentioned - Jenny Cain by Nancy Pickard http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/p/nancy-pickard/.
> Unfortunately none are available on Kindle, but her Marie Lightfoot series (3 books) is, I've read the first one and it was good enough for me to want to read the others.


I also started with Nancy Drew and Judy Bolton. I loved the Jenny Cain series - I wish there were more.

I don't think anyone mentioned the Death on Demand series with Annie and Max Darling by Carolyn Hart, the Amanda Pepper series by Jillian Roberts and the Laura Principal series by Michelle Spring. I highly recommned all.


----------



## rre232 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not sure what her name is, but she is in one of Richard Castles books.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

rre232 said:


> I'm not sure what her name is, but she is in one of Richard Castles books.


Could it be Nikki Heat in Heat Wave?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I enjoy many of the female sleuths mentioned here, plus a couple not mentioned:

Nora Blackbird in the Blackbird Sisters series by Nancy Martin
Andrea Kendricks in the Debutante Dropout series by Susan McBride
Holly Barker in the Orchid books by Stuart Woods
Eleanor Roosevelt in many of the books by her son, Elliott Roosevelt (most are not available for Kindle, though)
Amanda Pepper from Gillian Roberts
Sunny Randall from Robert B. Parker
Eve Duncan from Iris Johansen
Claire Malloy from Joan Hess
Annie Darling and Henrietta O'Dwyer Collins from Carolyn G. Hart
Goldy Shulz from Diane Mott Davidson

Okay, more than a couple (not that I read a lot or anything)


----------



## kathygnome (Jun 29, 2009)

The Jane Lawless and Sophie Greenway series by Ellen Hart. Both of her detectives are foodies, one a restaurant owner and the other a food critic. "Dial M for Meatloaf."


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am so glad someone mentioned Nancy Drew. I have several of my mothers (she is 89) copies, along with many from my childhood. I have only sons, so maybe one day a granddaughter will get my legacy!

I used to enjoy some light mysteries that were set in a B&B, and involved quilting. For the life of me, I can't remember the author. Can anyone jog my memory?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

What about Lady Julia Grey in the Silent series by Deanna Raeburn? I love those books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> What about Lady Julia Grey in the Silent series by Deanna Raeburn? I love those books.


Oh! Yes! In fact one of those was offered free just as the third one came out, I believe. Hmmm. . . .I'm sure that's on my Kindle: maybe I've found the next book to pick!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh! Yes! In fact one of those was offered free just as the third one came out, I believe. Hmmm. . . .I'm sure that's on my Kindle: maybe I've found the next book to pick!


That's how I got started on them. I got the first one free and then had to buy the other 2! One of the blessings (or curses) of Freebies on Amazon!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I used to enjoy some light mysteries that were set in a B&B, and involved quilting. For the life of me, I can't remember the author. Can anyone jog my memory?


Are you talking about the Iris House B&B mysteries by Jean Hager?


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

This thread has grown into an awesome list of books!!!

Almost finished reading the first great title, Jan Burke's GOODNIGHT, IRENE, and I'm really looking forward to the next. So glad for samples.

Thanks for your input everybody!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Andra said:


> Are you talking about the Iris House B&B mysteries by Jean Hager?


I think you got it! Thanks.


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm going to second Nikki Heat. I'm more of a SciFi/Fantasy person, so sleuthing isn't my thing normally. I am a fan of Castle and bought Heat Wave just because. It's next on my leisure list.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

xianfox said:


> I'm going to second Nikki Heat. I'm more of a SciFi/Fantasy person, so sleuthing isn't my thing normally. I am a fan of Castle and bought Heat Wave just because. It's next on my leisure list.


I'm reading Heat Wave now and need to third Nikki Heat. I started on the show just because of Nathen Fillion and I can picture him (and Stana Katic - since we are talking about female sleuths) as I read.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

LindaW said:


> I also started with Nancy Drew and Judy Bolton. I loved the Jenny Cain series - I wish there were more.
> 
> I don't think anyone mentioned the Death on Demand series with Annie and Max Darling by Carolyn Hart, the Amanda Pepper series by Jillian Roberts and the Laura Principal series by Michelle Spring. I highly recommned all.


Oh yes, I forgot Jenny Cain because I only read one and that was years ago, but I loved Nancy Pickard's writing. And of course I started with the incomparable Nancy Drew, followed by Miss Marple. Reading her is like eating comfort food. It just makes me feel better.

Debra


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> What about Lady Julia Grey in the Silent series by Deanna Raeburn? I love those books.


Based on your and Ann's recommedation, I downloaded a sample - read that in less than 30 minutes; and dove back in to buy. There is a bundle of 3 books for $9.99 Silent in the Grave, Silent in the Sanctuary, and Silent in the moor --

http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Julia-Grey-Bundle-ebook/dp/B001VLXMB6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1263126949&sr=1-1

No cover art, and I simply never can manage to post these links in the board format~

Thank you for giving me another author to follow!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Flechette said:


> Based on your and Ann's recommedation, I downloaded a sample - read that in less than 30 minutes; and dove back in to buy. There is a bundle of 3 books for $9.99 Silent in the Grave, Silent in the Sanctuary, and Silent in the moor --
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Julia-Grey-Bundle-ebook/dp/B001VLXMB6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1263126949&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


Always happy to enable an obsession!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

crebel said:


> My list would only be a repetition of everyone else. I love female detectives, P.I.s, sleuths, busybodies, etc. I have to say, I just finished Leave Me Gasping a couple of days ago and gave it      in my December book count listing, so add Del Jakes to the list. Will there be more Del books T.C.?


Wow - THANKS CREBEL!!

Somehow I missed your post until now - I'm so happy that you enjoyed Leave Me Gasping!

I'm working on the second Del Jakes mystery, and if I can find enough ways to get the word out there will be many more.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

TC Beacham said:


> Wow - THANKS CREBEL!!
> 
> Somehow I missed your post until now - I'm so happy that you enjoyed Leave Me Gasping!
> 
> I'm working on the second Del Jakes mystery, and if I can find enough ways to get the word out there will be many more.


Yipee Skipee - write faster please!

Chris


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned V.I. Warshawski?
I have only read one of her books, just after the horrible movie came out. I really liked the gritty Chicago setting because that's the town I grew up in.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

No one mentioned Tess Monaghan!  I love Tess.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I have to second all the ladies mentioned above; I also loved Tana French's Cassie Maddox in The Likeness and In the Woods.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Has anyone mentioned V.I. Warshawski?
> I have only read one of her books, just after the horrible movie came out. I really liked the gritty Chicago setting because that's the town I grew up in.


Yes, I read one of Sara Paretsky's years ago and really enjoyed it. She has a new V.I. book out, which I heard is really good, but I'm having a middle-aged moment and can't recall the title! Yikes.

Debra


----------



## sleepdeprived (Jan 5, 2010)

I just finished a book and the protagonist is now my favorite female sleuth. 
She's Flavia de Luce from The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie by Alan Bradley
The next one comes out in March!


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

gibsongirl said:


> I have to second all the ladies mentioned above; I also loved Tana French's Cassie Maddox in The Likeness and In the Woods.


I'm a Tana French fan too - really liked both of her books. She has another book coming out this summer but I don't know if it'll feature Cassie Maddox or not.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you to the person who posted about The Lady Grey series.I bought the 3 bundled books for $9.99 and I am loving them.They are great.Also there are going to be more books in this series. I am going to get the Alex Kava series of 6 books by Maggie O'Dell.These sound grest.I love James Pattersons books so I think I will like them and $18.13 for 6 books that is really good.I have got several new authors to look for because of this subject theme.Thanks to everyone for the great suggestions.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

chiffchaff said:


> I'm a Tana French fan too - really liked both of her books. She has another book coming out this summer but I don't know if it'll feature Cassie Maddox or not.


From what I have read, the main character in the next book is Frank Mackey, undercover cop from The Likeness. Not sure if Cassie will make an appearance in this one.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

padowd said:


> Thank you to the person who posted about The Lady Grey series.I bought the 3 bundled books for $9.99 and I am loving them.They are great.Also there are going to be more books in this series. I am going to get the Alex Kava series of 6 books by Maggie O'Dell.These sound grest.I love James Pattersons books so I think I will like them and $18.13 for 6 books that is really good.I have got several new authors to look for because of this subject theme.Thanks to everyone for the great suggestions.


Always happy to be able to feed the addiction. Also, glad to hear more are coming in the series. I will be purchasing them.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

sleepdeprived said:


> I just finished a book and the protagonist is now my favorite female sleuth.
> She's Flavia de Luce from The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie by Alan Bradley
> The next one comes out in March!


I have wanted to read this book but it bugs me that it the kindle price is 10.99, I have never paid more than 9.99 and never plan too. The paperback is out and it is only 10.20!!!! It may be only $1 but it is the principle imo.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I have wanted to read this book but it bugs me that it the kindle price is 10.99, I have never paid more than 9.99 and never plan too. The paperback is out and it is only 10.20!!!! It may be only $1 but it is the principle imo.


This book was highly recommended by the "Books on the Nightstand" podcast, so I downloaded the sample. I loved what I read...but I'm with you - the Kindle price is too high for me to buy it right now. Maybe because it got so darned popular, but I can wait.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I have wanted to read this book but it bugs me that it the kindle price is 10.99, I have never paid more than 9.99 and never plan too. The paperback is out and it is only 10.20!!!! It may be only $1 but it is the principle imo.


It's too bad they're raising Kindle prices - some are $15! I don't think I'll spend more than $9.99, and usually much less.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm finally getting around to Sue Grafton's alphabet books! Stumbled upon "B" and was going to read that one, but someone convinced me to begin at the beginning - so "A" it is.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

No one has mentioned Marcia Muller's Sharon McCone series. Starts with Edwin of the Iron Shoes. Some of the more recent of the series are on Kindle.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Reading SWEET DREAMS, IRENE, the second title in Jan Burke's Irene Kelly series. I really like this sleuth - she's smart and determined, and I enjoy reading about a reporter's take on things.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Charlie (Charlotte) McNally...the tv reporter in Hank Phillipi Ryan's books. I've read all 4 of them and they are really good. Kind of reminds me of Stephanie Plum, only not that quirky. Charlie is more believable than Stephanie.


----------



## MConti (Jan 27, 2010)

I have always been a fan of well-done mysteries, particularly of the British variety. My favorite female sleuth, bar none, is Jane Tennison from Lynda LaPlante's _Prime Suspect_ series. Though the books were optioned and turned into the best BBC mystery works I've seen, the original books were beautifully done and I LOVE the central character. In my very humble view, Jane Tennison is the best. http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/l/lynda-la-plante/prime-suspect.htm


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Sophie Green (Kate Johnson) and Stephanie Plum (Janet Evanovich)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Current favorite is Mary Russell in the "Beekeeper" series (Laurie R King) with Sherlock Holmes. Also like Stephanie Plum, although I don't think the last few books have been as good as the earlier ones. Those seem like they've been rushed to press to me...with lots of repeating of "plots", such as they are.

Someone here mentioned Eve Dallas (J D Robb), so I've started reading those, too, and like them!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I love Charlie (Charlotte) McNally...the tv reporter in Hank Phillipi Ryan's books. I've read all 4 of them and they are really good. Kind of reminds me of Stephanie Plum, only not that quirky. Charlie is more believable than Stephanie.


Looks interesting - think I'll try a sample. Thanks!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've come into this a bit late and haven't read all the previous posts.  Forgive me if these fictional ladies have been mentioned - Dana Stabenow's Kate Shugak and Nevada Barr's Anna Pigeon.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm savoring Robert B. Parker's SPLIT IMAGE - a Jesse Stone novel, with Sunny Randall. (Two sleuths for the price of one!) As usual it's a quick, fun read but I don't want their stories to come to an end.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I love Charlie (Charlotte) McNally...the tv reporter in Hank Phillipi Ryan's books. I've read all 4 of them and they are really good. Kind of reminds me of Stephanie Plum, only not that quirky. Charlie is more believable than Stephanie.


Which one is the first in the series, and do you have to read them in order?


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Finished Robert B. Parker's SPLIT IMAGE this morning - a novel equally about Jesse Stone and Sunny Randall. The author pretty much wraps up both storylines, as if he knew these series were coming to an end. 

I will so miss these characters!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

TC Beacham said:


> Finished Robert B. Parker's SPLIT IMAGE this morning - a novel equally about Jesse Stone and Sunny Randall. The author pretty much wraps up both storylines, as if he knew these series were coming to an end.
> 
> I will so miss these characters!!


I'm going to be very sad when I finish off the Parker series. I'm kinda glad I'd gotten behind so I probably have at least a dozen or so left to read.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I'm going to be very sad when I finish off the Parker series. I'm kinda glad I'd gotten behind so I probably have at least a dozen or so left to read.


I know you'll enjoy the ones you have left, as bittersweet as it is! Though I'm up to date on the Jesse Stone and Sunny Randall books, there are quite a few older Spenser titles I haven't read yet - and I haven't even begun the Westerns.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

LindaW said:


> Which one is the first in the series, and do you have to read them in order?


Prime Time is the first in the series and yes, you would want to read them in order. Each book has a different "case" per se, but the main characters develop throughout the books and you would lose that part of the story if you read them out of order. In order: Prime Time, Face Time, Air Time and Drive Time. Enjoy!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Prime Time is the first in the series and yes, you would want to read them in order. Each book has a different "case" per se, but the main characters develop throughout the books and you would lose that part of the story if you read them out of order. In order: Prime Time, Face Time, Air Time and Drive Time. Enjoy!


Downloaded Prime Time today - really enjoyed the sample. Thanks again!


----------



## NW_ReaderGal (Mar 1, 2010)

Anna Pigeon and Kinsey Milhone are my favorite female sleuths.

*NW_ReaderGal, I've sent you a PM, please get back to me, thanks. I've edited this post until I get some clarification! Betsy the Quilter, Book Corner Moderator*


----------



## J.T. Cummins (Oct 29, 2009)

I have two e-read recommendations that feature two brand new heroines

(1) Debbi Mack's hardboiled mystery/thriller Identity Crisis. First in a series featuring female lawyer-sleuth Sam McRae. A fun, fast-paced mystery that keeps you guessing.

(2) Scott Nicholson's fire and brimstone psychological/occult thriller The Skull Ring. First in a series that features the occult heroine Julia Stone. Suspenseful and not to gory or bloody.

J.T. Cummins
Thriller Author & Screenwriter
jtcummins.com
J.T.'s e-thrillers are available at Amazon


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I'm going to be very sad when I finish off the Parker series. I'm kinda glad I'd gotten behind so I probably have at least a dozen or so left to read.


Which ones were his first series? I looked on his homepage but of course it just lists books at random, nothing in order for some reason.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

try fantastic fiction. . . . . .they list authors books in order. . . .http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> try fantastic fiction. . . . . .they list authors books in order. . . .http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/


Thank you for that link. It was very helpful. 

Too bad most of his series aren't for Kindle yet. I would have loved to read them but I am too addicted to my Kindle now to read DTB form.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Just finished PRIME TIME by Hank Phillippi Ryan and really enjoyed it - I'm putting TV reporter Charlotte McNally on my fav female sleuth list!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed PRIME TIME and hope you enjoy the rest of them if you decide to read them. I really like Charlotte and thought she was a lot of fun!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

TC Beacham said:


> Just finished PRIME TIME by Hank Phillippi Ryan and really enjoyed it - I'm putting TV reporter Charlotte McNally on my fav female sleuth list!


I just finished it too....loved it as well!


----------



## OmnivoreInk (Mar 5, 2009)

I enjoy the Hildegarde Withers mysteries .... except the movie versions starring Edna May Oliver, not the books by Stuart Palmer which I don't really care for.

The CeCe Caruso mysteries, with such cool titles as H is for Hitchcock and I Dreamed I Married Perry Mason are pretty good.


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

My fave female sleuth is by far Hannah Swensen from Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder, etc, by Joanne Fluke  I am soo looking forward to putting her books on my Kindle  If you haven't read them, and enjoy "cozy mysteries", they are a MUST read


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

sunfiregirl said:


> My fave female sleuth is by far Hannah Swensen from Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder, etc, by Joanne Fluke  I am soo looking forward to putting her books on my Kindle  If you haven't read them, and enjoy "cozy mysteries", they are a MUST read


I just finished this whole series. One warning, though...be prepared to wipe up the drool as you read these. She has a great way of describing her cookies and desserts plus she includes the receipes and they all look pretty easy and yummy!!!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Daisysmama said:


> I just finished this whole series. One warning, though...be prepared to wipe up the drool as you read these. She has a great way of describing her cookies and desserts plus she includes the receipes and they all look pretty easy and yummy!!!!


Yup, I've made lots of her cookies!  By the way, the last time I checked, most of these books are under $5 for Kindle.

N


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Daisysmama said:


> I just finished this whole series. One warning, though...be prepared to wipe up the drool as you read these. She has a great way of describing her cookies and desserts plus she includes the receipes and they all look pretty easy and yummy!!!!


Oh how well I know this LOL!!!! I've read up through the Lemon Meringue Pie Murder...and need to finish off the series!! I just love how her books just make me seem like I'm there....


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You guys just encouraged me to give Joanne Fluke a try. I love a good cozy, and who doesn't love Chocolate Chips?


----------



## Ami Braverman (Mar 10, 2010)

If no-one has mentioned it yet, then my favorite has to be Sally Lockhart.
Philip Pullman books.
In my opinion his Sally Lockhart series is much better than his Dark Materials series.
I think it was meant to be for teenagers but I didn't feel it.
Just plain enjoyable and the villains are cool too.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Because of this thread, I'm reading my third Irene Kelly novel by Jan Burke - MANY THANKS!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just finished Laura Levine's Jaine Austen book and it was so cute! Thank you! 

I wasn't quite so happy with Joanne Fluke; it was okay, but I don't know that I'll read another. I'm bookmarking this thread though for more recommendations.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I love police procedurals, and my favorite is Detective April Woo (NYPD) written by Leslie Glass. She's very no-nonsense but has an intriguing way of seeing things. Her Chinese parents offer a wild contrast. I think there's only four books in the series, but well worth reading. 

L.J. Sellers
The Sex Club, Secrets to Die For, Thrilled to Death


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Just checked out the Detective Woo series as it sounded interesting...looks like there are actually 9 in the series (according to Fantastic Fiction) with the last book written in 2005. Unfortunately, none appear to be Kindleized. 

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/g/leslie-glass/


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm now immersed in the first Lady Jane Grey bundle and I love it!! I don't usually like historical fiction, so this must be extra good for me to enjoy it.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I love Harriet Vane and Lord Peter Wimsey together in the Dorothy L Sayers novels: 
Strong Poison
Have His Carcase
Gaudy Night
Busman's Honeymoon

Sadly, none are available on Kindle


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

My suggestions would be check out the books by Jan Burke and SJ Rozan if you're looking for some new authors to check out, try Michelle Gagnon and JT Ellison.  Debbi Mack's first book Identity Crisis is pretty good and if you want something fun, check out Rita Lakin's series about a group of retired women who form a PI agency.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> I love Harriet Vane and Lord Peter Wimsey together in the Dorothy L Sayers novels:
> Strong Poison
> Have His Carcase
> Gaudy Night
> ...


There are quite a few Sayers' books available on mobileread.com, including 3 of the 4 you mentioned. The books available on mobileread are usually beautifully crafted - these folks do this as a labor of love.

Tracey


----------



## kdawnbyrd (Apr 6, 2010)

Nancy Drew, of course! She's my favorite from my childhood. I just finished writing a novel about a female bailbondsman.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Another Eve Dallas fan here.  Hands down, my all time favorite.

The mostly traditionals:
Love Miss Marple and always have.  
Harriet Vane is fun (but I have a soft spot for the books where Peter acts alone)  
Meg Langslow--saw that someone was upset about the Topaz format on those, but somehow I didn't even notice it when I read the last one, hmm....
Stephanie Plum...well, I'll agree to disagree on that one.  LOL  Steph is my least favorite part of her own series--I love Morelli and Ranger though.
Temple Barr (and Midnight Louise, LOL)--Midnight Louie mysteries by Carole Nelson Douglas
Sister Fidelma--Peter Tremayne's Sister Fidelma mysteries (most not on Kindle)
Sarah Kelling--Charlotte MacLeod, Sarah Kelling mysteries (none on Kindle--these are mostly out of print, found in big used book stores)

Under the paranormal mysteries:
Alexia Tarabotti--Soulless and Changeless by Gail Carriger
Kate Daniels--Ilona Andrews, Kate Daniels mysteries (Magic Bites is the first)

Darn it all, I KNOW I'm missing someone here, and I can't for the life of me think of who!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Under the paranormal mysteries:
> Alexia Tarabotti--Soulless and Changeless by Gail Carriger
> Kate Daniels--Ilona Andrews, Kate Daniels mysteries (Magic Bites is the first)
> 
> Darn it all, I KNOW I'm missing someone here, and I can't for the life of me think of who!


Since you mention paranormals, don't forget Anita Blake (Laurell Hamilton), Rachel Morgan (Kim Harrison), Mercy Thompson (Patricia Briggs) and Kaylin Neya (Chronicles of Elantra by Michelle Sagara). There are lots of good female sleuths in the urban fantasy realm (it's probably why I like it so much).


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Since you mention paranormals, don't forget Anita Blake (Laurell Hamilton), Rachel Morgan (Kim Harrison), Mercy Thompson (Patricia Briggs) and Kaylin Neya (Chronicles of Elantra by Michelle Sagara). There are lots of good female sleuths in the urban fantasy realm (it's probably why I like it so much).


Believe it or not, I haven't read any of them. LOL I have the first Kim Harrison book downloaded but haven't read it yet; the Patricia Briggs ones are on my "one of these days" list...which gets longer by the minute, I swear!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I love police procedurals, and my favorite is Detective April Woo (NYPD) written by Leslie Glass. She's very no-nonsense but has an intriguing way of seeing things. Her Chinese parents offer a wild contrast. I think there's only four books in the series, but well worth reading.
> 
> L.J. Sellers
> The Sex Club, Secrets to Die For, Thrilled to Death


Looks interesting - requested some of them for the Kindle store. So far only Leslie Glass comedic suspense novels are available for Kindle.


----------



## kindeling (Jan 8, 2010)

I have always enjoyed James Patterson's Womens Murder Club thrillers featuring Lindsay Boxer. Lindsay is portrayed as tough, human and determined to beat the odds. Great reads.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it's notable how many people have mentioned Nancy Drew, considering that the earliest Nancy Drew books have been around for...what?  Seventy-five years?  More?

Smart, independent, feisty Nancy has been a role model for a very long time.  

(And yes, I loved her, too.)


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

Miss Marple!! God, I love that meddling genius!!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I forgot to mention my new favorite, Stella Hardesty. She's not exactly a sleuth, but she tracks down the bad guys anyway. She's 50 and cranky and great fun. Her first appearance is in A Bad Day For Sorry by Sophie Littlefield.


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

I hear there's a Stephanie Plum movie on the world...supposed to be starring Katherine Heigl...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There is a movie coming, and we have a thread about it here somewhere.
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

One of my favorite fun, cozy female sleuths is Desiree Shapiro (she is full-figured with "gloriously hennaed hair") from author Selma Eichler.  I didn't mention her before because she wasn't available in Kindle, but I checked her out again yesterday and the whole series, EXCEPT the first one (what's up with that?) is now kindleized (15 or 16 books to date).  The first one is Murder Can Kill Your Social Life.  Anybody else read these?


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

I haven't read anything by Eichler, but I'd love to download Murder Can Kill Your Social Life when it's available on Kindle... a full-figured female sleuth who dyes her hair sounds too enticing to pass up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Murder Can Kill Your Social Life does not appear to be available on the Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm wondering why sometimes the first book of a series is not available on Kindle..

I found that with the Vampire Diaries books last weekend, and it was confusing. I was annoyed that I had to buy the first book in print, while the others of the series are on kindle..


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with those that suggested Philip Pullman's Sally Lockhart books and the Thursday Next books from Jasper Fforde - definitely two of my favorite female sleuths.  I also really enjoyed Jane Austen as a sleuth in the Jane Austen mystery series by Stephanie Barron.  I loved the first few in that series especially.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

sunfiregirl said:


> My fave female sleuth is by far Hannah Swensen from Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder, etc, by Joanne Fluke  I am soo looking forward to putting her books on my Kindle  If you haven't read them, and enjoy "cozy mysteries", they are a MUST read


I haven't read a cozy in a long time - just ordered the sample of the first one. Thanks!

(Also ordered the sample of Cleo Coyle's first coffeehouse mystery - mmm, chocolate chip cookies and coffee!)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Seconding the recommendation for Jane Austen as a sleuth, in the series by Stephanie Barron. i was a little disappointed in "Jane and the Barque of Frailty", but I very much enjoyed the earlier books in the series.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Shayne, I'm glad you seconded that series, I missed the original post [I think I filled in the blank wrong and thought lib meant that other Jaine Austen series by Laura Levine ]. That sounds like a lot of fun; too bad the second book isn't out on Kindle (the rest are...another one of those bizarre things by the publisher not putting them all out). I've put it on a wish list to check on again later though.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

It's even odder that the second Stephenie Barron/Jane Austen isn't available on Kindle because it's widely available in other formats (Kobo/Sony/B&N).  That smacks of an oversight to me so it might be easily corrected.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

That *is* goofy.  I just looked, and it's also available on Fictionwise in 'secure ereader' format (basically, reading it on the computer or PDA/smartphone-type mobile devices, like Palm, Blackberry and iPhone/iTouch (not sure about iPad, not having any iAnything except iPod)).

Well, on a lark earlier this week, I bought a refurb Sony PRS-600 when it was at woot.com for $149, thinking it might be nice to have something available for reading ePub format books that weren't available on Kindle, and just received it today. Maybe I'll get and read the first Jane Austen on K and if I like it well enough to continue and the second one still isn't on K, I'll get it in ePub...


----------



## carebear (Jan 1, 2010)

Rie142 said:


> I forgot to add this one to my list. I really like this series.
> 
> The Amelia Peabody Series, by Elizabeth Peters,


I love Amelia Peabody, especially the modern women in late 1800's.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Alison Temple (Alison Wonderland by Helen Smith) and Miss Marple!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I also loved Nancy Drew.  And one of my other early favorites was Trixie Belden.  Does anyone remember her??


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh yes, as a kid I too loved Nancy Drew and Trixie Belden, also The Hardy Boys, along with The Happy Hollisters (anybody else remember them?? ).  I still remember Trixie's thing where on the first day of each month the first thing she had to say out loud was making a wish...and sometimes I try to do that too, to this day.  (And, ya know, I'm probably remembering that all wrong, now that I'm old. LOL)


----------



## David Wood (Feb 17, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Oh yes, as a kid I too loved Nancy Drew and Trixie Belden, also The Hardy Boys, along with The Happy Hollisters (anybody else remember them?? ). I still remember Trixie's thing where on the first day of each month the first thing she had to say out loud was making a wish...and sometimes I try to do that too, to this day. (And, ya know, I'm probably remembering that all wrong, now that I'm old. LOL)


Another Hollister fan! Woo hoo! My sisters and I grew up loving those books. Our mother bought a box of them at a garage sale, and I don't know how many times we read them. Prior to the advent of the internet, ebay and Amazon, I used to comb specialty stores and bookstores looking for the few volumes I didn't have. So much fun!

As for modern-day female sleuths, my wife has me reading Nevada Barr, so I'll cast my vote for Anna Pigeon.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Nancy Drew
Eve Dallas
Stephanie Plum
Goldy Schulz

I also like the J.A. Jance books but it's been awhile and I don't recall the main character's name.  

There will be more now that I have read this thread.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

If we're jsut talking books the HEather Wells from the novels by Meg Cabot. If I can include tv then Veronica Mars.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

crebel said:


> One of my favorite fun, cozy female sleuths is Desiree Shapiro (she is full-figured with "gloriously hennaed hair") from author Selma Eichler. I didn't mention her before because she wasn't available in Kindle, but I checked her out again yesterday and the whole series, EXCEPT the first one (what's up with that?) is now kindleized (15 or 16 books to date). The first one is Murder Can Kill Your Social Life. Anybody else read these?


I've read them. They're decent lightweight mysteries, but not among my favorites, and in the last couple the writing seemed to fall apart.

My favorites are Dana Stabenow's Kate Shugak and Nevada Barr's Anna Pigeon.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay, I've got to try Stella Hardesty and Hannah Swensen.  But those titles are making me hunrgry already.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

lonestar said:


> I also like the J.A. Jance books but it's been awhile and I don't recall the main character's name.


I adore her J.P. Beaumont detective novels set in Seattle the most, but he's a guy. She also has the Joanna Brady series, she's a sheriff in Arizona or New Mexico. There's a couple of cross-over novels with both characters too. Both of those series have about 15 books each (slightly more for Beaumont than Brady, though she took a break of several years on the Beaumont series). She also has a series with a newspaper reporter, Ali Reynolds; it has 4 or 5 books. There may be one other series I haven't read any of yet. But I started out with the Beaumont series and it's still my favorite.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Stormy said:


> If we're jsut talking books the HEather Wells from the novels by Meg Cabot. If I can include tv then Veronica Mars.


Love Veronica Mars! Especially Season 1.

N


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Somebody please clue me in - is there a rule about cozies and cats? Haven't read many cozies but they all seem to have cats.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Eve Dallas from the JD Robb series


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I really like Jack Daniels. Oh, and Maggie O'Dell. I can't think of any other female sleuths I read with any regularity.


----------



## bamaspride (Mar 21, 2009)

Though not the traditional sleuth, I loved Carson O'Connor in Dean Koontz's Frankenstein trilogy.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Funny, because most of the cozies _I_ read seem to have dogs!

N


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Funny, because most of the cozies _I_ read seem to have dogs!
> 
> N


So I guess there is no rule!


----------



## PCBsmith (Apr 16, 2010)

Cody McFadyen's FBI agent Smoky Barrett.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Funny, because most of the cozies _I_ read seem to have dogs!
> 
> N


On second thought, this makes me wonder if cozy sleuths with cats are substantially different from cozy sleuths with dogs. Maybe I'll read some with dogs to find out!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Mystery Lovers,

I'm looking for recommendations for cozies with dogs instead of cats because I'm curious about differences in the sleuths.

Reading Joanne Fluke's Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder now and have read other cozies with cats, but I want to sample some dog cozies and choose one to read next.

Thanks!


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

TC Beacham said:


> Hi Mystery Lovers,
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for cozies with dogs instead of cats because I'm curious about differences in the sleuths.
> 
> ...


Um what's a cozi?


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Stormy said:


> Um what's a cozi?


Well, I'm no expert having only read a few - but it's a type of mystery that usually takes place in a small town, features an amateur sleuth and isn't too violent.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

also usually involves tea and cakes to some extent. . . . . . .


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> also usually involves tea and cakes to some extent. . . . . . .


I didn't know that - coffee and cookies must be a variation on the theme. Could it be wine and cheese too, or is it always sweets?

(I'm reading Joanne Fluke's Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's always some soothing beverage and comfort food. . . . .that's for sure!    You know, something to get the suspects to say something meaningful.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

TC Beacham said:


> Hi Mystery Lovers,
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for cozies with dogs instead of cats because I'm curious about differences in the sleuths.
> 
> ...


These are two of my favorite cozies-with-dogs series:

Donna Ball's Raine Stockton series, which I recently discovered and love! There are 3 in the series, and the dogs play a bigger role in the actual mystery solving.

and


Laurien Berenson's Melanie Travis series. There are a bunch, but not all are Kindle-ized. I personally did not read these in order, but I know many people like to do that, so that might be a problem. The dogs play more of a background role in this series.

Happy reading!

N 

(Note: DTB links)


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> These are two of my favorite cozies-with-dogs series:
> 
> Donna Ball's Raine Stockton series, which I recently discovered and love! There are 3 in the series, and the dogs play a bigger role in the actual mystery solving.
> 
> ...


Thanks - more samples to check out!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's always some soothing beverage and comfort food. . . . .that's for sure!  You know, something to get the suspects to say something meaningful.


Would you consider MURDER SHE WROTE books cozies? I think of them that way, but can't recall if they have the necessary comfort food/beverage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, on the TV show there was generally food at some point. . . .I must admit I've never read any of the books. . . . .

I'd say, yeah, they're cozies.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Cozies have evolved a whole lot from the old days, but technically the big mystery writer organizations define them as mysteries with not a lot of explicit violence, sex or language.  Many people take it as meaning the same thing as "domestic mystery" but, um, if you've ever read Ruth Rendell, you'd know that domestic crime stories can get very dark and un-cozy.  Everything Agatha Christie ever wrote is considered cozy, even though a lot of it is pretty dark.  And yes, Murder, She Wrote was actually written to be the very essence of the cozy.

In the old days the word "cozy" was applied to a style more than a sub-genre. That is, it was light and pleasant read, regardless of whether the detective was professional or amateur or it took place in a small town or a big city. IMHO, the Manhattan mysteries about Mr. and Mrs. North were definitely cozy.  And for all that the book is grittier than the movies - The Thin Man was a light and cozy read.

I used to think of them as "Murder all in good fun."  But now days I'm not sure what to think of them.  They're making a comeback, but the field isn't that robust yet.

Camille


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

TC Beacham said:


> Hi Mystery Lovers,
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for cozies with dogs instead of cats because I'm curious about differences in the sleuths.
> 
> ...


This:



Fits all the requirements, I think, and is a fun read!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh yeah. I definitely should have included _Rottweiler Rescue_ in my cozies-with-dogs list. Very good, and I'm hoping there will be a sequel soon!

And also 







, though it doesn't fit that well in this thread, the owner being a male. This series is told from the dog's point of view, which makes it very amusing.

N


----------



## MarilynLee (Jun 15, 2010)

I have more than one favorite. There's Miss Zukas from Jo Dereske's books and Big Mac from Eleanor Taylor Bland books and of course there's Agatha Raisin from M C Beaton.


----------



## pagerd (Apr 13, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I still remember Trixie's thing where on the first day of each month the first thing she had to say out loud was making a wish...and sometimes I try to do that too, to this day. (And, ya know, I'm probably remembering that all wrong, now that I'm old. LOL)


Just a little wrong. You had to say "Rabbit, rabbit" out loud and then you got to make a wish or it was the wish you made the previous night would come true. I don't think I've run across this superstition anywhere else. I just googled and found this blog post: http://thingsdebbieneedstosay.blogspot.com/2010/03/rabbit-rabbit.html and wikipedia has a lot of different variations: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_rabbit

It's hard to punctuate around a web address.

Robin


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, that's right, I remember now there was a rabbit involved somewhere.  No wonder my wishes never come true all these years...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I ditto Nancy Drew and Harriet the Spy! Loves them as a kid.  

No one has mentioned Alex Kava's "Maggies O'Dell" series.  I just started the sample for the bundle and so far it's okay.

I am odd though, I am EXTREMELY picky about my female slueth character stories, but not too much about my male slueth stories.  I am not 100% sure as to why...

Anyways, happy reading!

Tris


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Tris said:


> I ditto Nancy Drew and Harriet the Spy! Loves them as a kid.
> 
> No one has mentioned Alex Kava's "Maggies O'Dell" series. I just started the sample for the bundle and so far it's okay.
> 
> ...


I haven't read any in the Maggie O'Dell series yet - but love the idea of having a criminal profiler protagonist. There's one who appears on TV frequently (can't recall her name), and I always pay attention when she's on. Very insightful about the creepiest characters!


----------

